# Carry luggage upstairs?



## Annyuta (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello Uber drivers! I have a bad back. Do you think I can ask my driver to carry my luggage up my 4 floor walk up for an extra $15 or so? It's a carry on suitcase and duffel. Not especially light but nothing terrible.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Doesn't hurt to ask. Worse case driver says no, best case, driver says yes, middle case, driver asks for a larger payment.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Ask the driver. If the sucker helps you, just say "Thank you" at the end. If he refuses, simply give him a 1* rating. This is how Uber system designed to abuse and ill-treat drivers.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

That girl in silence of the lambs was just helping Buffalo Bob get something out of his van, she was turned into a lampshade.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Annyuta said:


> Hello Uber drivers! I have a bad back. Do you think I can ask my driver to carry my luggage up my 4 floor walk up for an extra $15 or so? It's a carry on suitcase and duffel. Not especially light but nothing terrible.


Your complex is so old that it's not ADA compatible with an elevator? For an extra $15 not only will he carry the luggage upstairs but you could probably have him carry the garbage downstairs afterwards.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Your complex is so old that it's not ADA compatible with an elevator? For an extra $15 not only will he carry the luggage upstairs but you could probably have him carry the garbage downstairs afterwards.


Good idea! You're really a genius! LOL!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Annyuta said:


> Hello Uber drivers! I have a bad back. Do you think I can ask my driver to carry my luggage up my 4 floor walk up for an extra $15 or so? It's a carry on suitcase and duffel. Not especially light but nothing terrible.


You'd have to put a gun in my back.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Annyuta said:


> Hello Uber drivers! I have a bad back. Do you think I can ask my driver to carry my luggage up my 4 floor walk up for an extra $15 or so? It's a carry on suitcase and duffel. Not especially light but nothing terrible.


Hello. If you really need help with your luggage, when you order a ride, immediately call the driver and ask. If your driver isn't willing to help, cancel right away (to avoid fees) and order another driver.

I'm sure you will find one to help.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Annyuta said:


> Hello Uber drivers! I have a bad back. Do you think I can ask my driver to carry my luggage up my 4 floor walk up for an extra $15 or so? It's a carry on suitcase and duffel. Not especially light but nothing terrible.


I'll do anything for money. 
Anything!


----------



## Dandy (Feb 18, 2017)

An extra $15 net to a driver is a big deal! If a driver can legitimately make extra money without putting out more time or mileage it makes for a great opportunity. I am sure that nearly every physically able driver would jump at the chance.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Dandy said:


> An extra $15 net to a driver is a big deal! If a driver can legitimately make extra money without putting out more time or mileage it makes for a great opportunity. I am sure that nearly every physically able driver would jump at the chance.


I wouldn't. With all respect for the OP, there are so many ways that could be a setup. As a hard rule I don't go anywhere with a passenger other than as a driver on the clock.


----------



## Dandy (Feb 18, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I wouldn't. With all respect for the OP, there are so many ways that could be a setup. As a hard rule I don't go anywhere with a passenger other than as a driver on the clock.


Your policy is a very good thing. Stay safe, it is a jungle out there!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

At $15, expect to carry exactly $15 as many drivers do not carry cash. (The smart ones do for times where they have to break a bill for a tip.)


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Give a tip up front and people should be happy to. If I was asked to carry luggage and no cash tip it would be a 1* for that passenger.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Hmm.



Nope.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Annyuta said:


> Hello Uber drivers! I have a bad back. Do you think I can ask my driver to carry my luggage up my 4 floor walk up for an extra $15 or so? It's a carry on suitcase and duffel. Not especially light but nothing terrible.


Ask. Maybe your driver has a bad back too.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'll do anything for money.
> Anything!


Is that you DamseLinDistresS????


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> How about suck my D i c k for $3.66? That's the minimum pay in my area.


Doing things for money doesn't mean I'm cheap. Move the decimal over at least one spot and then we can talk.


----------



## Glock19 (May 30, 2017)

outface said:


> Ask the driver. If the sucker helps you, just say "Thank you" at the end. If he refuses, simply give him a 1* rating. This is how Uber system designed to abuse and ill-treat drivers.


Taking your luggage to anywhere other than the nearest curb is not our job, which means load/unload. I cannot leave my car unattended on NYC streets that says "NO STANDING." You 1 star me or make a false accusation for not taking your luggage to 4th floor, I will not risk a ticket or accident for you.

Instead, offer $15 to a by-passer to do that kind of job. If he refuses, oops...what would you do? 1 star and false accusations are only restricted to Uber driver.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Doing things for money doesn't mean I'm cheap. Move the decimal over at least one spot and then we can talk.


then I'd have to give you change.
Where do I get four-tenths of a cent?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> then I'd have to give you change.
> Where do I get four-tenths of a cent?


Tip me the change you cheap bastard.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Annyuta said:


> Hello Uber drivers! I have a bad back. Do you think I can ask my driver to carry my luggage up my 4 floor walk up for an extra $15 or so? It's a carry on suitcase and duffel. Not especially light but nothing terrible.


for 15 bills, hell yea son


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Tip me the change you cheap bastard.


Hey, gas stations charge 9/10 of a penny on their gas, and I don't get change for that. So, I guess they get away with it, you can too.
OK.
I will give you 37 cents, keep the change.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

outface said:


> Ask the driver. If the sucker helps you, just say "Thank you" at the end. If he refuses, simply give him a 1* rating. This is how Uber system designed to abuse and ill-treat drivers.


^^^^^^^Fifteen DOWN votes^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



SEAL Team 5 said:


> For an extra $15 not only will he carry the luggage upstairs but you could probably have him carry the garbage downstairs afterwards.


That would describe me.



Cableguynoe said:


> I'll do anything for money.
> Anything!


I DO draw the line at some things.

As long as there is a place to pull out of traffic, it should not be a problem. Do please understand that the driver is not going to risk a parking summons for the fifteen dollars. Do keep in mind that many of us have been burned by the promise of a tip that never appeared once we performed the task. Thus, it is a good idea to render it unto the driver as you ask.


----------



## Brlk925 (Oct 25, 2017)

I would for an extra 15, I'd just make sure to have my knife and mace on me.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I would do it for $15 if theres easy parking.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I would do it for $15 if theres easy parking.


I would do it for 15$ and if the girl is pretty and invited me in for a special reward for helping her


----------



## Autofahrer (Oct 25, 2017)

Probably not. I'm 70 and have back problems myself.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Annyuta said:


> Hello Uber drivers! I have a bad back. Do you think I can ask my driver to carry my luggage up my 4 floor walk up for an extra $15 or so? It's a carry on suitcase and duffel. Not especially light but nothing terrible.


I'd do it for $15 Sure, offer it, no harm in it, I suppose .



htboston said:


> I would do it for 15$ and if the girl is pretty and invited me in for a special reward for helping her


You mean like a "happy ending" ?


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'll do anything for money.
> Anything!


Really? Anything? Anything at all?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> You mean like a "happy ending" ?


Whatever special reward she wanna give me for my hard work


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I would, but as stated call the driver before he/she arrives to be sure they will. As stated, it's possible that the driver may be physically unable to do so as well.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I wouldn't. With all respect for the OP, there are so many ways that could be a setup. As a hard rule I don't go anywhere with a passenger other than as a driver on the clock.


where the hell do you live, that ur so frightened? What would anyone even want with one of us? "let's get em upstairs, and then we'll have us some guy that drove us here, haha, got him"
"A setup"
are we spies now or something

I went upstairs with a passenger one late night, who was flirting, and then invited me in "to meet her dog", and then mentioned as she unlocked the door, that she also has a boyfriend. I think she was hoping he was asleep. He wasn't. I used her bathroom as I wondered why I only have chemistry with the crazy ones. Was that "a setup"?


----------



## ShaveVag is-CleanVag (Oct 28, 2017)

I'd be more worried about the Uber driver knowing which apartment I live in. Ask a bum... I find they are the most trustworthy. At least you know their nuts upfront.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> I went upstairs with a passenger one late night, who was flirting, and then invited me in "to meet her dog", and then mentioned as she unlocked the door, that she also *has a boyfriend*. Was that "a setup"?


(emphasis added)

Mention of words such as that always reminded me that I had "forgotten something in the car".


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ShaveVag is-CleanVag said:


> I'd be more worried about the Uber driver knowing which apartment I live in. Ask a bum... I find they are the most trustworthy. At least you know their nuts upfront.


Question is; Just how well DO you know their nuts ...


----------



## ShaveVag is-CleanVag (Oct 28, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Question is; Just how well DO you know their nuts ...


Depends on the block


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I wouldn't. With all respect for the OP, there are so many ways that could be a setup. As a hard rule I don't go anywhere with a passenger other than as a driver on the clock.


That's a good point, actually. Only once have I set foot inside a pax's home, to help with a bunch of groceries. She was older and looked in need of assistance, so I obliged. In hindsight, still could have been a setup...but she tipped me $20 so it was all good!


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Irishjohn831 said:


> That girl in silence of the lambs was just helping Buffalo Bob get something out of his van, she was turned into a lampshade.


No.
Did you ever see the film?


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> where the hell do you live, that ur so frightened? What would anyone even want with one of us? "let's get em upstairs, and then we'll have us some guy that drove us here, haha, got him"
> "A setup"
> are we spies now or something
> 
> I went upstairs with a passenger one late night, who was flirting, and then invited me in "to meet her dog", and then mentioned as she unlocked the door, that she also has a boyfriend. I think she was hoping he was asleep. He wasn't. I used her bathroom as I wondered why I only have chemistry with the crazy ones. Was that "a setup"?


Yes, it's a bad idea. An Uber driver is very easy to set up. If someone wants to steal a car, they can summon yours, they even know the make and model so they can cancel if they don't like it. She brings you upstairs, they beat the hell out of you or worse, they have your keys and phone. Easier and safer for them than carjacking.

Or she can play the rape game and try to score a quick settlement out of Uber. You are not the target, the billion dollar corporation is, but you are collateral damage and Uber doesn't care what happens to you. No dashcam, no proof, but they do have a record that you went to the scene and stopped for some period of time.

All this stuff is hypothetical until your number gets called. You're on your own out there and being in the drivers seat of a moving car is your only protection, so stay there and don't be a sucker.


----------



## Italianrick (Oct 20, 2017)

Annyuta said:


> Hello Uber drivers! I have a bad back. Do you think I can ask my driver to carry my luggage up my 4 floor walk up for an extra $15 or so? It's a carry on suitcase and duffel. Not especially light but nothing terrible.


I would carry your luggage . no problem


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Annyuta said:


> Hello Uber drivers! I have a bad back. Do you think I can ask my driver to carry my luggage up my 4 floor walk up for an extra $15 or so? It's a carry on suitcase and duffel. Not especially light but nothing terrible.


Umm no. Maybe a male but that's not really our jobs. We don't get paid extra for that. You mat need to prepare ahead of time for someone outside of uber to help you.


----------

